# Comptar amb la presència



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bon vespre a tothom,

estic corregint un petit document (invitació) per a una institució i voldria canviar una cosa que em sona molt d'estar per casa, que és la següent:


_Ens complau convidar-te a la trobada anual dels membres de l'Associació X, que celebrarem el proper diaY*.* Enguany *vindrà* el Sr. Z..._

Havia pensat canviar aquest "vindrà" tan informal per "hem convidat", però després m'he adonat que ja hi ha un altre _convidar_ no gaire lluny en el paràgraf. _Comptar amb la presència_ se sent molt, però tots sabem que en català _comptar amb_ s'empra en un altre sentit, en principi...

Què me'n dieu? Cap idea?


----------



## belén

"Asistir" en català?

Hola Poblesequera


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Saps per què no m'agrada _assistir_, Belén? Perquè aquesta persona oferirà una conferència (és a dir, no es tracta d'un convidat qualsevol) i, a més, és una personalitat molt important (no us en puc revelar el nom )

Gràcies, de tota manera!


----------



## belén

Participarà...
disfrutarem de la presència de ...

M'es ben igual qui és  

Seguiré pensant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

belén said:


> Seguiré pensant


 
Merci, Belén, jo també seguiré pensant! Tot i que estic ben espessa aquest vespre! 

Potser hi poso: "Tindrem amb nosaltres"... Què us sembla?


----------



## belén

Em sona molt "anglo" -> We'll have among us..
Però això no vol dir que no estigui bé.. és una impresió només...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Maybe you're right! A veure si algú em pot socórrer!

Gracis, Mallorca!


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

...Enguany comptarem amb la presència de ... el qual ens oferirà...

...Enguany comptarem amb la participació de ...

A veure si t'ajuda.

RIU


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> ...Enguany comptarem amb la presència de ... el qual ens oferirà...
> 
> ...Enguany comptarem amb la participació de ...
> 
> A veure si t'ajuda.
> 
> RIU


 
_Comptar amb_, RIU, no és sinònim de _tenir_ en català, aquest és el problema... Gràcies, de tota manera


----------

